
Imagining an Apple Tablet in 1989 - niravs
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2010-03/imagining-apple-tablet-1989
======
thenbrent
Original link is now broken, story is here:
[http://www.popsci.com.au/2010/03/imagining-an-apple-
tablet-i...](http://www.popsci.com.au/2010/03/imagining-an-apple-tablet-
in-1989/)

